# glibc-2.8_p20080602 möchte gcc-4.1.2 obwohl gcc-4.2.2 da ist

## BlackEye

Moin,

```
# emerge -avuDN --tree glibc

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1  USE="(multilib) nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla (-glibc-compat20%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.2.2] USE="fortran gtk mudflap (multilib) nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] sys-libs/glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1  USE="(multilib) nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla (-glibc-compat20%)"                                                                                    

[nomerge      ]  sys-devel/gettext-0.17  USE="acl nls openmp -doc -emacs -nocxx"                                                                                                                                                              

[ebuild     U ]   dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3 [2.7.2-r2] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples -test" 4,678 kB                                                                                                                           

[ebuild     U ]  sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080928 [20080123] 41 kB
```

warum muss da unbedingt gcc-4.1.2 emerged werden? Ich benutze 4.2.2 schon seit längerem und irgendwann ist 4.1.2 wohl mal durch nen --depclean geflogen. Jetzt muss das unbedingt wieder rein?

----------

## Max Steel

Er möchte es deshalb weil gcc-4.2.2 nicht mehr im Port5agetree ist und du wahrscheinlich genau die Version 4.2.2 gekeyworded ist.

Heute ist bereits 4.2.4-r1 verfügbar. (oder 4.3.3)

----------

## BlackEye

Stimmt...

dennoch ist ja eine neuere Version installiert und würde die ältere somit nicht nötig machen..

aber um das Problem zu umgehen hab ich die neuere Version in meine keywords eingetragen  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

Das ist richtig, aber wenn portage zu etwas installiertem kein ebuild mehr findet möchte er es so schnell wie möglich gelöscht haben, da es sonst zu inkonsistenten kommen kann, vorallem kann es nicht mehr rebuildt werden falls sich etwas an den deps ändert, deshalb ist dann am besten immer gleich die nächstneuere Version zu installieren.

----------

